# One for the MODS



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I would like to change my user name, reason being is that I unpurposely adopted a name which is very similar to the Username of one of the moderators and it may create some confussion. 

Is there a way I can change my name, or do I need to re-register or maybe :banplease:? 

Help!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Yes you can change your name.. contact admin and they will do it for you


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks will do that


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for that!

I've had to look at some posts a couple of times to make sure whether it was the mod or you who posted. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I've had to look at some posts a couple of times to make sure whether it was the mod or you who posted.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I requested a change of name and received an email saying that "My request (#22343) has been received, and is being reviewed by our support staff" 

Maybe I will have a new name for Christmas?


----------

